# HMCS CHARLOTTETOWN deploying to join CBG off Libya



## Pat in Halifax (1 Mar 2011)

Surprised this isn`t here already and if so, in another forum...oops. Got `word`of this one yesterday morning, but CHA is sailling tomorrow morning around 1000. Nothing like a long distance-unsupported-don`t know when they`re coming home mission but I am sure all us sailors would probably drop our chores to go. 
Good luck boys and keep your heads down.
I am sure more to follow. 
*Remember for all contributing to this thread too-OPSEC.*


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Mar 2011)

It's here. As one who has done the same thing, welcome to the oops club.

And oops to me. I had the source stored to post, and had a senior's moment.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Mar 2011)

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/99510/post-1022527.html#msg1022527

Under 

The Newsroom » International Situation & World News » Topic: Turmoil in Libya- 2011


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Mar 2011)

I feel like an ass now.
Mod(s)-move/remove as you see fit
But, before that happens, though I have never sailled on board CHA, does that ship have a "Kick Me" sign hanging off her stern!...thinking back over the last 8-10  years or so.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Mar 2011)

I originally posted the news article in "International News", but it was moved to "The Newsroom".

Didn't know that there was already a 6 page thread going!!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Mar 2011)

Well, let's see if we can keep this open (for the time being anyway) for CHARLOTTETOWN's sake. I am sure there will be more news in the morning. Fired off an email to a friend on board this aft "Good luck and smooth sailling - keep your head down".


----------



## Stoker (1 Mar 2011)

Yes there was a lot of scrabbling to get bodies to sail today. I heard quite a bit  of "your going" over the phone today.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2011)

Yeah, but shades of OP Lion or as one mate said "OP Lying Bastards" earlier today.  This is all well and good, but until they are off the shores of Tripolli, I won't bet on it.  We were all pumped, did amazing things to get ready in 48 hrs, only to have the rug yanked out from under our feet by events in 06.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Mar 2011)

I was CERA on HAL then. We called it (Finally after 3 days of coming to "Immediate Notice") OP TABBY CAT!
I think this one is for real though. The PM even said" *THE* HMCS _Charlottetown_" My emphasis on the "THE". A fraudian slip me-hopes.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Mar 2011)

I believe that I'm still the only sailor in Halifax that's ever been recalled from Parental Leave for a deployment (MON, Lebannon) that was a busy week.  The difference between then and now is that the PM didn't ever publicly announce the departure of any ships.

I'm 'well acquainted' with the crew on the CHA, and yes, there has been much scrambling and many phone calls this week.  Fun times for all I'm sure!

To those sailing, fair winds and following seas.  Look up Wednesday's Traditional Toast.  

To those of you left behind, I offer you Thursday's Traditional toast.  

NS


http://www.hmsrichmond.org/toast.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2011)

And here's the CF news release:


> Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Charlottetown will depart Halifax on the morning of Wednesday, March 2, 2011 to take part in the Canadian operations already under way in the region of Libya. The ship should take approximately seven days to reach its destination in the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> *Operation Mobile* is the Canadian Forces contribution to Canada’s emergency evacuation response to the situation in Libya. HMCS Charlottetown will augment the Canadian Forces presence already in the region supporting Government of Canada evacuation operations. This mission demonstrates Canada’s solidarity with our partners and allies as we continue to work together to address the situation in the region. Canada stands ready to support the wider international response to the situation in Libya, including supporting humanitarian assistance efforts.
> 
> ...



Nothing at the CEFCOM page on OP Mobile as of this post.

Stay safe, all!


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Mar 2011)

To all members of HMCS CHARLOTTETOWN: I wish you all the best


----------



## willellis (1 Mar 2011)

Any ideas as to what their role is going to be? I'm thinking that if things keep going at the rate they currently are in Libya, and it does fall into a state of civil war, this might not be the last ship we send. 

To the crew, best wishes and stay safe.  :yellow:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Mar 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> To all members of HMCS CHARLOTTETOWN: I wish you all the best


Well said Sir!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2011)

From Hansard:


> Mr. Stephen Woodworth (Kitchener Centre, CPC):  Mr. Speaker, Canadians have been following the dire situation in Libya with great concern.  Could the Prime Minister please update the House on the government's response to this crisis?
> next intervention previous intervention
> 
> Right Hon. Stephen Harper (Prime Minister, CPC):  Mr. Speaker, in light of the trouble and likely ongoing concerns in the region, the HMCS Charlottetown will depart Halifax tomorrow to take part in Canadian and international evacuation operations that are already under way in Libya.  I am proud that HMCS Charlottetown is being dispatched quickly to join the Canadian Forces and our allies to help our efforts in Libya.  The men and women of our naval forces and the men and women of all of our armed forces have been called upon time and time again to make a difference in difficult situations. We are once again pleased that they are answering the call.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Mar 2011)

Yes, Charlottetown.  Fair winds indeed.  Lucky bastards, wish I was going with you.  Always a bridesmaid on these jaunts so it seems.


----------



## NSDreamer (2 Mar 2011)

Charlottetown is 339 right?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Mar 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> Any ideas as to what their role is going to be?



The ships presence in the area is a role unto itself. It represents Canadian interest in the situation.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (2 Mar 2011)

339 yes
God bless and a safe journey


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> Any ideas as to what their role is going to be?


Adding to CDN Aviator's response, given how quickly things have been changing in the area, it appears the task is still being sorted out:





> …. Cmdr. Craig Skjerpen _(link to bio here)_, addressing his crew before departure, said they were heading into an “emerging humanitarian crisis” in North Africa, along with the navies of the United States, Britain and other Western nations. The country is in revolt over the 41-year reign of dictator Moammar Gadhafi. Skjerpen told reporters little is yet known about the Charlottetown’s actual role once it arrives off Libya, which will come following a week-long Atlantic crossing. He doesn’t know yet whether the ship will join an existing NATO fleet or a U.S. naval task force, both now in the Mediterranean. Skjerpen also said he has no orders to begin enforcing United Nations trade sanctions against Libya. Nor does the frigate have stocks of humanitarian aid on board. “It’s a very dynamic situation over there right now, so we’ll have to adapt to whatever happens.” ….


There will be NO shortage of work needing to be done for a resource like this once it gets there.


----------



## willellis (3 Mar 2011)

Can anyone confirm if she is still at sea? A buddys wife told him that she saw it come back alongside yesterday evening.


----------



## Navalsnpr (3 Mar 2011)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Metro/1231137.html

HMCS Charlottetown made a surprise return to Halifax Wednesday, hours after slipping its lines from a jetty to an emotional farewell from family and friends.

Mike Bonin, a navy public affairs official, confirmed Charlottetown was back in the Bedford Basin on Wednesday evening. Shortly before 10 p.m., the frigate was again steaming its way toward Libya.

The turnaround was necessary because the ship had to be "degaussed," a process that demagnetizes the vessel, in a special spot in the basin. Bonin said some technicians came aboard for the procedure but none of the crew left the ship.

The ship made it to the mouth of the harbour before turning back, Bonin said in an interview early Wednesday evening.

"It’s conducting a series of technical trials before it can go to sea. It’s nothing out of the ordinary, nothing abnormal."

Bonin couldn’t say why the demagnetizing hadn’t occurred before the ship left.

"Maybe it had something to do with the amount of rapid reaction it had to (undergo)," he said, referring to the small amount of time the ship had to prepare for its mission to Libya.

"Perhaps there wasn’t time to do it before it left."

Bonin said it was possible another vessel was inside the degaussing range and Charlottetown had to wait, but he couldn’t confirm if that was the case.

"It may have been something that was predetermined hours ago," he said. "They’ll stay there until the ship’s captain is ready to leave. He’ll make sure the ship is safe to sail."

Bonin didn’t know if the sailors onboard had prior knowledge of their return or if their loved ones had heard about it.

When the vessel left Wednesday morning, its crew waved goodbye to family and friends, with choruses of "I love you" yelled into the frigid air.

It was the start of a mission that is short on details, but was already full of praise.

Moments before its departure, members of the 240-member crew stood solemnly or embraced family, as Vice-Admiral Dean McFadden, the chief of maritime staff, expressed his gratitude for their quick response.

Most crewmembers had less than two days’ notice that they would be heading to the coastal waters off Libya, where a bloody crackdown has resulted in perhaps 1,000 deaths and an exodus of more than 140,000 into neighbouring countries.

"You are reacting to what is a burgeoning humanitarian crisis in Libya," McFadden said over a loudspeaker. "To Canada’s need for awareness and presence in that region, and to the aid and, as necessary, the evacuation of Canadians and others as need requires."

And that’s what was keeping Leading Seaman Bernice Murphy of Halifax going, despite not knowing when she’ll see her two-year-old grandson, Tristin, again.

"That’s why I signed on the dotted line," she said, as her boyfriend, Steve Critch, who’s retired from the navy, held Tristin in his arms.

"I wanted to serve my country, so this is what I’m doing."

The frigate is Canada’s only warship en route to the Mediterranean where an international flotilla of American and British ships is gathering as Moammar Gadhafi wages a vicious battle to hang onto power in the North African country.

It could take as many as 12 days for Charlottetown to reach its destination. No date has been given for its return, but officials said the mission could last as long as six months.

Canada already has a C-17 transport plane and two Hercules planes stationed in nearby Malta. Charlottetown is capable of delivering medical aid or other supplies, enforcing UN- or NATO-sanctioned embargoes or participating in other military action.

A Sea King helicopter and two flight crews are onboard, ready to do surveillance, deliver aid or carry out evacuations if needed.

Capt. Gerritt Siebring, a Sea King crew commander, said the combination of navy and air force personnel means more can be accomplished.

As the ship set sail, though, it wasn’t clear exactly what roles it would play.

"You can’t always have all the answers to every single question. It’s a very dynamic situation over there and we’ll have to adapt to what’s happening," said Cmdr. Craig Skjerpen, Charlottetown’s commanding officer.

Rear Admiral David Gardam, commander of Maritime Force Atlantic and Joint Task Force Atlantic, said the time it takes for Charlottetown to arrive in the Mediterranean will be put to good use.

"During that time, we have the opportunity to do the planning to prepare for whatever the mission may be," he said.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Mar 2011)

More on CHA tasking from Defence Minister's statement following a NATO DefMin's meeting in Belgium (highlights mine):


> .... “Since the crisis began in Libya, Canada has been actively engaged in responding to requests for evacuation and for humanitarian assistance,” said Minister MacKay. “Canada has also emphasized the importance of NATO planning, so the Alliance can stand ready to respond to humanitarian crises as required.”
> 
> *Minister MacKay informed Canada’s allies that Her Majesty’s Canadian Ship (HMCS) Charlottetown is joining the NATO Operation ACTIVE ENDEAVOUR*, patrolling the Mediterranean Sea in response to the crisis in Libya. The ships of NATO and other like-minded nations will be monitoring shipping and providing a maritime presence during this time of ongoing instability in North Africa.
> 
> “Canada is standing with our allies to monitor the current situation in North Africa and will keep working with our allies as the situation continues to develop,” said Minister MacKay. “The versatility of HMCS Charlottetown and her crew allows Canada to be ready at a moment’s notice to carry out humanitarian missions and whatever mandate the international community calls for.” ....



Aims of NATO's OP Active Endeavour, from the OP web page here:


> .... Keeping seas safe and protecting shipping
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## navypuke (12 Mar 2011)

I wonder if they will send a ship to relieve 339 down the road. And turn this into some sort of rotation. Or will 339 just go there, wave the flag and then head home after its all over. Cause I think the unrest in the middle east is just warming up.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Mar 2011)

I think future deployment plans would fall under OPSEC.....


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Mar 2011)

navypuke said:
			
		

> Cause I think the unrest in the middle east is just warming up.



Warming up?   ???

We have been sending ships to the middle east for years, so it is probably a safe bet that there will be another one heading out after 339, it might not be right away, but it will happen.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Mar 2011)

navypuke said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will send a ship to relieve 339 down the road. And turn this into some sort of rotation. Or will 339 just go there, wave the flag and then head home after its all over. Cause I think the unrest in the middle east is just warming up.



I would hope that someone with 10 years in the Navy would have a better grasp of whats going on then this post seems to indicate. Ouch!


----------



## navypuke (12 Mar 2011)

Actually we don't send vessels out to the Gulf as much anymore because we like to dump all our money into Afghanistan. And because we decided to stick around for two more years thats caused the Navy to change many plans when it comes to the Middle East because CEFCOM doesn't have the money. Charlletown is only there because Libya decided to have a civil war. 
And by the unrest in the Middle East I mean the recent stuff that started in Tunisia and spread outwards to Eygpt, Bahrain, kuwait, Libya and other countries.  I'm not talking about the normally suicide bomber in the sunday market Middle East thats seems to be the norm over there.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Mar 2011)

navypuke said:
			
		

> Actually we don't send vessels out to the Gulf as much anymore because we like to dump all our money into Afghanistan. And because we decided to stick around for two more years thats caused the Navy to change many plans when it comes to the Middle East because CEFCOM doesn't have the money. Charlletown is only there because Libya decided to have a civil war.
> And by the unrest in the Middle East I mean the recent stuff that started in Tunisia and spread outwards to Eygpt, Bahrain, kuwait, Libya and other countries.  I'm not talking about the normally suicide bomber in the sunday market Middle East thats seems to be the norm over there.



We don't? Check out OP ALTAIR and OP SAIPH.


----------



## navypuke (12 Mar 2011)

Last ship on OP Saiph was the HMCS Fredricton and OP Altair hasn't had a ship deployed under its name in a long while. I don't even know it exists anymore other than on paper.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Mar 2011)

Current or upcoming deployments are not really a subject for discussion on the internet....

Some of us/ME might be affected by this in a rather personal way.  I'd rather you not discuss what my ship might be doing.

NS


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Mar 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Current or upcoming deployments are not really a subject for discussion on the internet....
> 
> Some of us/ME might be affected by this in a rather personal way.  I'd rather you not discuss what my ship might be doing.
> 
> NS


Hear/Here!
The acronym STFU comes to mind.


----------



## navypuke (13 Mar 2011)

Where in  my previous statement does it say anything about future deployments. It was discussing past rotos of Op Altair and Saiph...


----------



## trigger324 (13 Mar 2011)

navypuke said:
			
		

> Last ship on OP Saiph was the HMCS Fredricton and OP Altair hasn't had a ship deployed under its name in a long while. I don't even know it exists anymore other than on paper.



Do you consider 2008 "in a long while"? I did OP ALTAIR that year, it doesn't feel a long while ago.


----------

